
Parsing Jacob Applebaum's response to allegations of sexual assault - scandox
https://medium.com/@frabyn/decoding-jake-appelbaum-9fa75d060310#.vjdc4in1p
======
gonvaled
> Read this whole thing again; I never directly said that any of the
> allegations are not true.

 _You_ should read again:

> I want to be clear: the accusations of criminal sexual misconduct against me
> are entirely false.

